# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  قانون تجاري من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

## هيثم الفقى

*[ تعريف القانون التجاري*


*[] التعريف العام للقانون التجاري*

هو مجموعة القواعد القانونيه والمواد التي تحكم تنظم اوضاع فئه معينه وتعمل على حسم منازعاتهم.

*] التعريف به وفقا للمدلول القانوني*

القانون التجاري هو مجموعة القواعدالقانونية التي تحكم العلاقات بين التجار والمستهلكين وتبين متى يعد الشخص تاجرالقانونالتجاري هو الذي يحكم طائفة معينة من الاشخاص يقومون بالاعمال اللتجارية علي سبيل الاحتراف

*[عدل] التعريف به وفقا للنصوص التشريعية*


*[عدل] التعريف به بمدلول اقتصادي*

القانون التجارى هو القانون الذى يضمن الحق الشرعى للمستهلك أكثر منه للتاجر.

*[عدل] التعريف الجامع لموضوعية وشخصية القانون*


*[عدل] استقلالية القانون التجاري*

يستقل القانون التجاري عن القانون المدني لأنه يفرض أن الحياة المدنية للأشخاص العاديين تختلف اختلافا كبيرا عن حياة التجار.
فالإنسان العادي يشتري ليستهلك, أما التاجر يشتري ليستثمر أمواله ويتم التخزين حتى يجد لأقرب فرصة للبيع تحقق له الربحية.الإنسان العادي يشتري بكميات قليلة, أما التاجر يشتري بكميات كبيرة مما يجعلها عرضة للتلف أثناء التخزين مدد زمنية طويلة.الخصومات المدنية تعود بالخسارة علي الأشخاص موضوع الخصام وحدهم ولهذا يتم التحقق بعناية من حقوق كل فرد علي حدى,أما التاجر لن تعود عليه الخسارة وحده بل علي كل التجار الذين يتعامل معهم وهذا لأن التجارة تتبع مبدأ رأس المال المتحرك بين التجار, أي أن التاجر بطبيعة الحال مقترض من أشخاص مبالغ معينة وفي ذات الوقت يقرض أشخاص أخرين وهي عبارة عن شبكة أو سلسلة متتالية فإن تأخر أحد المدينونين عن السداد يتم بذلك تعطيل الشبكة كلها.
ومن خلال هذه النقط الموجزة نجد أن الحياة التجارية إيقاعها سريع ففي الفترة التي يشتري فيها الفرد العادي بمبلغ مادي قليل شئ معين يكون قد اشترى التاجر أكثر من مرة وبمبالغ كبيرة بغرض الاستثمار وغالبا ما يكون هذا الشراء من خلال ضمان أو قرض ولذلك فإن استقلالية القانون التجاري تمنح الإيقاع السريع في تطبيقه.التسويق Marketing
تعريف التسويق كثير من الأشخاص ولا أنكر كنت منهم يعتقدون أن التسويق عبارة عن إعلان في الجريدة أو التلفزيون وقد يصل إلى عرض المنتج في المحلات أو السوبر ماركت لتجربته، كانت هذه هي فكرتي عن التسويق ولكنى اكتشفت أنها تختلف تماما وفى رأيي هي فن، بحيث يمسك الشخص في يده الحقيقة واليد الأخرى الخيال والربط بينهم لتوفير منتج يرضى كلا الطرفين المستهلك والمنتج.


وقد يعرف بعض الأشخاص أن التسويق هو (اربح-اربح) (win-win )بمعنى:
المستهلك يمتلك المنتج الذي يحتاجه
والمنتج يحقق الأرباح المرجوة للمنتج


بالأحرى التركيز على ما يطلبه ويتمناه المستهلك ضروري جدا لإنجاح التسويق.
أنشطة التسويق كما ذكرت أنشطة التسويق ليس فقط إعلانات بل مهمة التسويق تبدأ قبل إنتاج المنتج.
تبدأ أنشطة التسويق بتطوير المنتج الذي يحوز على رضا المستهلك فتقوم بإجراء الأبحاث التسويقية، ثم تطور المنتج، السعر، الدعاية منها الإعلان العلاقات العامة وغيرها...، مكان البيع سواء كان عن طريق المنتج أو الممولين.   مكان التسويق في الشركة وكيف يتم ربطة مع باقي أقسام الشركة لتوضيح صورة التسويق أكثر، لنأخذ صورة أكبر عن أقسام الشركة وربطها مع بعض:-
بعد الجهود التي يبذلها قسم التسويق، تتخذ قرار المنتج من ناحية
المنتج الذي يكون عليه الإقبال والطلب
من هم المستهلكين
كيف سيتم توفيره
ثم ننتقل إلى قسم التصنيع، ويتم تصنيعه بناء على المعلومات التي وفرها لهم قسم التسويق بعد إجراءه للأبحاث التسويقية
ثم ننتقل إلى قسم المحاسبة الذي يدرس الميزانية والتمويل اللازم للإنتاج
ثم ننتقل إلى قسم الموارد البشرية الذي يتم عن طريقة توظيف وتدريب الطاقات البشرية لإنتاج وتسويق وبيع المنتج.
الإدارة التسويقية Marketing Management هي تحليل وتخطيط الخطط التسويقية وتنفيذها والتحكم بالبرنامج الذي صمم من اجل بناء واستمرار تبادل المنفعة مع المشتري المستهدف من أجل الوصول إلى الهدف الذي وضعته الشركة.
إدارة الطلب أو إدارة طلبات السوق Demand Management قد يعتقد البعض أن الإدارة التسويقية هي عبارة عن إيجاد مشترين لمنتجات الشركة. ولكن الشركة تتطلب إقبال معين أو مستوى معين للطلب على منتجاتها. في مرحلة من المراحل قد لا يجدون اى طلب على المنتج ومرحلة أخرى يكون الطلب متوسط ومرحلة أخرى يكون الطلب شديد وقد لا يتمكنون من توفير كل الطلبات لذلك يوجد هناك إدارة تسويقية لمختلف هذه المراحل.
بناء علاقة مربحة مع الزبون إدارة الطلب يعنى إدارة الزبائن وطلبات اى شركة إما أن تكون عن طريق زبائن جدد أو زبائن قدامى. نظرية التسويق القديمة تعتمد على التركيز على جذب زبائن جدد وإتمام عملية البيع. أما اليوم فإن النظرية اختلفة، عدا عن تصميم استراتيجيات لجذب زبائن جدد، فان الشركات الآن تتجه نحو بناء علاقات قوية مع الزبائن القدامى.
لماذا على الشركة الإبقاء مع الزبائن القدامى؟ في الماضي تواجه الشركات اقتصاد متوسع وسوق متنامي، وكان بامكان الشركات ملء السوق بالزبائن الجدد دون الخوف من فقد الزبائن القدامى. أما اليوم فإن الشركات تواجه تغيرات جغرافيه وبطء نمو الاقتصاد وزيادة دخول المنافسين في السوق وكل هذه العوامل تجعل من الصعب جذب زبائن جدد. بالاضافه إلى ذلك فأن تكاليف جذب زبائن جدد تتزايد وفى الحقيقة قد تصل التكاليف إلى خمسة أضعاف تكاليف إبقاء زبائن قدامى.

دعونا نناقش هذه النقطة ووضعها في العالم العربي. للأسف أغلبية الشركات التي تعاملت معها تعتمد على النظرية الأولى دون أن يعرفوا، كيف؟ لو لاحظنا أن أغلبية الشركات الربحية تعتمد أو تعطى مندوب المبيعات نسبة من البيع ونظرا لتدهور الاقتصاد في معظم دول العالم العربي فإنهم بحاجة للكسب السريع حتى لو اضطروا لتزيف الحقيقة أو إعطاء جزء من الحقيقة الكاملة عن المنتج مما يسهل من عملية البيع ولكن هل تعتقدون أن الزبون بعد أن يكتشف الحقيقة يود أن يرجع للشراء من هذه الشركة؟ لا اعتقد أن النفس البشرية تميل إلى الرجوع لشخص قام بغشها وفى نفس الوقت لديها حرية الاختيار للذهاب لشراء منتج منافس.
وليس فقط هذا قد يبيع المندوب أو صاحب الخدمة المنتج بشكل عالي الجودة ولكن هناك نقطة مهمة وهى المتابعة، اى بعد الشراء يقوم المندوب بالاتصال بالزبون للتأكد أن كل شئ يسير بانتظام وان المنتج لاقى رضي الزبون. في هذه الحالة يكون المندوب حقق هدفين باتصاله الأول التأكيد على الزبون بأنهم يهتمون به وبهذا يجذبونه ويبنون علاقة معه والهدف الثاني هو معرف إذا هناك أجزاء لم ترضى الزبون بالتالي تتسنى لهم الفرصة في تطوير المنتج ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل توجد متابعة في الدول العربية، شخصيا لم أجد اى مندوب يتصل ليتأكد من اننى راضيه عن المنتج بل بالعكس وجدت مندوب يقول لي ماذا افعل اشتريت ودفعت وهذا هو حظك!
دعونا نأخذ مثال اخر على ذلك، يسمع الأغلبية من الناس وقد يتعرضون لهذه التجربة وهى تصليح السيارة، قد لا يعمل الميكانيكي بضمير وخصوصا لو كنت زبون جديد لديه فقط من دافع الربح وفى اعتقاده انك سترجع إليه، بعض الناس قد يرجعوا مرارا وتكرارا وبحسن النية، ولكن لو اكتشفت أمره وأمر استغلاله لك هل ستعود له؟ بالطبع لا ستحاول جاهدا البحث عن ميكانيكي أخر الإ إذا كنت من النوع الذي يحب استغلال الآخرين لك. بالتأكيد سيخسرك كزبون دائم له ولقد غاب عن باله وهذا الذي لا يعرفه الكثيرين الكلمة المنتشرة word of mouth وهى نوع من الإعلان ولكن عن طريق الناس دون تتدخل الشركة اى تخبر أصدقائك واهلك ومعارفك عن الخدمة، ويكون محظوظ الذي أسدى خدمة في منتهى الجودة بالتالي الكل سيتحدث عنه وسيكون له زبائن قدامى وزبائن جدد دون الخوف من منافسه أو تدهور الاقتصاد. ومثال قريب ونسمعه من زوجات البيوت وهو السباك.
الأهم من كل هذه النظريات، هي شريعة الله سبحانه وتعالى، لو كل بائع أو صاحب عمل راعى الله وذمته وضميره سيجد المستهلك قريب منه ودون الحاجة إلى إعلان. اعمل بضمير وتوكل على الله


أعمدة التسويق المهمة Marketing Mix التسويق يعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على المنتج والسعر والمكان والترويج والمعروفة ب 4Psوهم (Product, Price, Place, Promotion) بالاضافه إلى محاور أخرى لا يستطيع المسوق تجاهلها لان كل محور يكمل الأخر منها المنافسين والمستهلكين والكثير سوف نتطرق له فيما بعد.

أ- المنتج (Product)
نتحدث عن المنتج (Product) هو كل ما يمكن عرضه في السوق ليرضى حاجة أو رغبه. وقبل التطرق أريد توضيح نقطه هناك فرق بين حاجه أو رغبه
الحاجة (needs) كل ما يحتاجه المستهلك ويكون شئ ضروري لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنه. مثلا لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن شراء الماء. الرغبة (wants) كل ما يرغب المستهلك أن يشتريه وليس ضروري فقط ليرضى ذاته. مثلا نوع السيارة البعض يقتنى السيارة لحاجته للمواصلات والبعض يقتنى السيارة لحاجته ويرغب باقتناء أغلى سيارة.
والمنتج ينقسم لقسمين وهو منتج ملموس(goods) مثل الملابس ، أو منتج غير ملموس (service) مثل خدمة تصليح السيارة.


ويتكون المنتج من مواصفات وفوائد Product Features and Benefits وعند عرضها على المستهلك يتم ذكر المواصفات والفوائد الخاصة بها لتشجع المستهلك على الشراء. المواصفات Features قد تجدها الحجم واللون والفعالية والتصميم والخامة وقد تكون ساعات العمل إذا كانت خدمة. أما بالنسبة للفوائد Benefits هي التي تجيب على سؤال المستهلك، ماذا سأستفيد من هذا المنتج؟


اكتشف منتجك :
لتتعرف أكثر على منتجك يجب أن تكتشف وجهة نظر المستهلك أو الزبون. فيجب أن لا تضع نفسك مكان المستهلك وتستنتج ما يحتاج فحسب بل يجب عليك أن تتحدث إليهم أو تقوم بإجراء أبحاث تسويقية لمعرفة ما يحتاجه المنتج للتطوير فهذا قد يساعدك في معرفه أشياء لم تخطر في بالك.
ولهذا فقد تقوم ب...
اسأل الزبون عن اقتراحات لتطوير المنتج.
أعط أهمية لشكاوى الزبائن، ويجب أن تكون ذات عقلية متفتحة ومتقبلة للانتقاد. من هذه النقطة أحب أن أوضح شئ، للأسف في العالم العربي لا تعترف شريحة كبيرة من أصحاب الأعمال بالمقولة (الزبون دائما على حق) وذلك لأنهم كما ذكرت في السابق يعتقدون أنهم سيتخلصون من زبون واحد ويستطيعون أن يكسبوا زبائن آخرين.
راقب منافسيك. هل غيروا شئ في منتجهم؟


لما هو مهم أن تعرف ماهى مواصفات وفوائد منتجك؟
تساعدك على طباعة المنشورات الإعلانية والمطبوعات وفى حالة البيع عن طريق مندوب المبيعات.
الاختلاف، عند معرفة الفرق والاختلاف سيساعد على تمييز بضاعتك عن باقي المنافسين. مثال على ذلك هنا في الإمارات يوجد بنك لا يقدم خدمته إلا لأصحاب الملايين بالتالي الفرق بينه وبين باقي البنوك انه لا يتعامل إلا مع أصحاب الملايين أما البقية مع الكل.
يساعد على معرفه الاستراتيجيات التي سوف تستخدمها منها الأسعار والترويج.
الاستراتيجيات التي تعتمد على المواصفات
التقديم Introducing : اى تقديم منتج لأول مرة في السوق سوف يجعلك الأول على منافسيك وسوف يتمركز في ذهن الزبائن انك الأول، مثال على ذلك لنتخيل أن شركة نوكيا قامت بتصميم هاتف يتم شحنة بالكهرباء وبالطاقة الشمسية بالتالي تكون أول شركة موبايلات تطرح موبايلات تشحن بالطاقة الشمسية.
تطوير المنتج Improving/Modifying  : بدل طرح منتج جديد في السوق قد تفكر في تطوير منتجك، بالتالي سوف يترك انطباعا لدى الزبائن أو المستهلك بأنك تسمع وتهتم لأرائهم لترضيهم.




ب. السعر (Price)
التسعير هو ثاني عنصر من الخليط التسويقي. وتسعير المنتج الذي سوف تبيعه من أهم القرارات التي تأخذها في تجارتك، فيجب عليك أن تضع سعر يكون بمتناول يد المشترى المستهدف وفي نفس الوقت يغطي السعر تكلفة الإنتاج بالاضافه إلى نسبة ربح تضمن لك الاستمرارية في السوق.

ومن هنا أود توضيح الفرق بين السعر والتكلفة


التكلفة Cost  :هي القيمة الإجمالية للمصاريف سواء الثابتة مثل إيجار المكان أو المتغيرة مثل سعر المواد الخام لإنتاج المنتج وغالبا تكون للمصنع.


السعر Price : هو قيمة المنتج الواحد عند بيعة وتتضمن التكلفة + نسبة ربح




السعر الأرضية – السقف (Price Floors and Ceilings)


فكر في الأرضية بأنها التكلفة والسقف بالقيمة وأهمية المنتج عند المستهلك والزبون perceived value، وما بينهما يوضع السعر بحيث يوضع السعر أعلى من التكلفة ليضمن البقاء والمنافسة في السوق وفى نفس الوقت لا يوضع السعر أعلى من السقف لان السقف هو أعلى سعر يمكن أن يدفعة الزيون.
وقد يتساءل البعض عن كيفية تقييم المنتج؟ قيمة وأهمية المنتج قد تنتج من السمعة أو الرسالة التسويقية أو أهميتها عند الزبون وكذلك تنتج من مقارنة المنتج لجميع منتجات المنافسين.
بعد معرفة التكلفة والقيمة يصبح كل شئ واضح ويسهل وضع السعر المناسب، ولكن في نفس الوقت يجب أن لا ينحصر التفكير على هذا فقط ولكن يجب وضع احتمالية أن المستهلك لا يجد قيمة عالية للمنتج أو تكون القيمة اقل من المتوقع وتكون اقل من السعر.


وهناك طرق أخرى يمكن أن يسعر به المنتج:
· تسعير نفس المنتج المنافس وهذه الطريقة مفيدة عند مواجهة صعوبة في حساب التكلفة ومعرفة قيمة المنتج ولكن التحدي الحقيقي هو تخفيض تكلفة الإنتاج دون التأثير على جودة المنتج بالتالي ترتفع نسبة الربح.
· وضع سعر منخفض (في نفس الوقت مراقبة المنافسين) وذلك لأخذ أكبر نسبة من السوق اى بمعنى استقطاب أكبر عدد من المستهلكين والزبائن. وهذه الطريقة مفيدة لبناء معرفة عن المنتج أو بناء صورة عن المنتج بأنه ذو سعر منخفض وفيما بعد يمكن رفع السعر.
· سعر عالي للمنتج الفريد، إذا كان المنتج فريد وهو ذو قيمة عالية ومهمة لدى الزبون يمكن للمنتج أن يضع سعر عالي.
· الخصومات:
1. يمكن أن تضم خصومات نقدية لمن يدفع نقدا وذلك للتقليل من مشكلة الأقساط وصعوبة تجميعها.
2. إعطاء خصومات على من يشترى بكميات كبيرة.
3. خصومات موسمية بحيث تعطي خلال مواسم الشراء البطيئة.


وعند وضع مخطط التسعير لابد أن يوضع في الحسبان طبيعة السوق ودرجة مرونة الطلب ومستويات الدخول وعناصر التكلفة وعائد الاستثمار وطبيعة المنافسة السعرية.


ج. الترويج
يعتبر الترويج العنصر الثالث في المزيج الترويجي ويعرف بأنه التنسيق بين جهود البائع في إقامة منافذ للمعلومات وفى تسهيل بيع السلعة أو الخدمة أو في قبول فكرة معينه.
كما أن الترويج يساعد ويساهم على حل مشكلة جهل المستهلك بالمنتج وذلك بتقديم المعلومات عن الشركة والسلعة والعلامة التجارية والأسعار ووفرة السلعة واستخدامات السلعة. وكما انه يغرى المستهلك ويخلق حالة نفسيه معينه تجعله يقبل على المنتج.
بعد تجهيز السلعة وتضع لها سعر هل تعتقد ان الناس سوف يأتون جريا لك؟ من اجل تحقيق ذلك يجب أن تضع خطة ترويجية ويعتقد البعض أن الخطة الترويجية عبارة عن المبلغ المرصود لإنتاج إعلان، نعم إنها جزء من الخطة ولكن قد يتطلب منك أن تراعى النقاط التالية:
توصيف أو وضع قائمة بالطرق المختلفة للترويج التي سوف تستخدمها للخطة.
وضع سعر تقريبا للميزانية المستخدمة للترويج للسنة الواحدة.
وضح كيف تدعم الطرق الترويجية أهدافك التسويقية.


أساس الطرق الترويجية الفعالة
عندما تفكر في وضع أحسن استراتيجيات الترويج فانك يجب أن تضع في الاعتبار مايلى:
أبحاث تسويقية: وتتضمن دراسة الأشخاص المستهدفين ومن هم المنافسين في السوق والطرق التي يستخدمونها لجذب المستهلك. سوف تمنحك هذه الطريقة فكرة عن ما يعتقده المستهلك أهم شئ.
ابقي المستهلك في بالك: وهذا سوف يوفر لك المال والجهد والوقت في عدم استخدام ما ليس مناسب من طرق الترويج. مثال على ذلك لن يفيدك الترويج في مجلة خاصة بالنساء إذا كنت تروج عن منتجات رجالية.
الإبداع: ابدع في طرق الترويج بأفكار غريبة وجديدة تجذب المستهلك.
ومن نقطة الإبداع أود أن أوضح نقطة مهمة جدا وقد تكون مؤلمه لكل عاشق لمجال التسويق وخصوصا الترويج، للأسف في عالمنا العربي نجد أن الأفكار محدودة ومكرره في تصميم الإعلانات كم منا شاهد إعلان مثلا عن مسحوق تنظيف ووجد أن الإعلانات وأفكارها متشابه بالرغم من اختلاف الماركة كان يبين النسيج وكيف يزيل المسحوق الأوساخ! أو أن يلجا إلى الطرق الرخيصة مثل أن يستخدم المر أه بصورة مبتذله ليجذب المستهلك. كم سيكون رائع أن يبدع العرب في إعلاناتهم وبصدق وفي نفس الوقت يراعوا الدين والعادات والتقاليد.


طرق الترويج
هناك طرق كثيرة للترويج وكل طريقة لها كتاب كامل أو بالأحرى كتب متعددة ومن أهم الطرق ما يلي:
منشورات(Marketing Collaterals)
قد تنتج وتوزع بعض المواد التالية ولكن تأكد من توفر جميع المعلومات المفيدة وفي نفس الوقت المختصرة عن المنتج ومنها:
· بروشورات
· رسائل إخبارية
· نشرات إعلانية
· ملصقات


أنشطة ترويجية
· الرعاية الرسمية لنشاط أو لحدث. مثال على ذلك، رعاية بعض البنوك او شركات المشروبات الغازية لمباريات كرة القدم.
· المشاركة في أنشطة اجتماعية.
· الاشتراك في معارض.
· هدايا مجانية مثل أقلام أو ميدالية.
· كوبونات وعينات مجانية.
· عقد مسابقات.


التحدث للجمهور والمشاركة في المؤتمرات
التحدث في المؤتمرات أمام الجمهور يعطى انطباع بأنك أنت وشركتك في القيادة في هذا المجال. وقد يزيد من المبيعات.


مطبوعات
مثل الرسائل الإخبارية والكتب والجرائد التجارية


الإعلانات
· الإعلان في جريدة أو مجلة
· أيميل مباشر
· إعلانات خارجية مثل لوحات الإعلان أو الإعلانات على الحافلات
· إعلان إذاعي أو تلفازي
ومن نقطة الإعلان، أود أن أبين لكم نقاط في دراسة قد أجريتها منذ سنوات عن الإعلان وتأثيره على الأفراد. فقد تبين أن اغلب الإعلانات التجارية تميل إلى استخدام قيم ليست في ديننا ولا عاداتنا ومنها الكذب والغش والأغراء والكثير من الصفات السيئة والتي بدورها أثرت على الأفراد بشكل عام والأطفال بشكل خاص، فكم منا شاهد دعاية يقوم بها الطفل بالكذب على والديه ويقوم أحد الوالدين بالتستر عليه ومساعدته بالكذب؟ هناك العديد منها. وكم من رجل تلذذ برؤية أمراه تعلن عن منتج بشكل مغرى وبعدها نظر إلى زوجته باحتقار أو أهانها وقارن بينها وبين العارضة.
إلى متى يتم الترويج عن منتج باستخدام أساليب ملتوية وللأسف باتت ناجحة؟ أنا متأكدة لو أن المنتج للسلعة راعى الله والدين والعادات والتقاليد عند اختيار الإعلان والموافقة عليه، سينجح نجاح باهر.
نقطة أخيره وهى الاطاله، فلقد بينت الدراسة انه كلما كان الإعلان بسيط ومدته قصيرة كلما كان ناجح ولكن للأسف في عالمنا العربي نجد أن اغلب الإعلانات تحولت إلى فيلم سنمائى ممل!




د.المكان أو التوزيع (Place)
إن قنوات التوزيع ومسالك التوزيع تعتبر العنصر الرابع للمزيج التسويقي. وسياستها هي اختيار أفضل منافذ التوزيع القادرة على إيصال المنتج للشريحة المستهدفة.






مسالك وقنوات التوزيع:




1. الاتصال المباشر بالمستهلك


@__________________________________________@
منتج مستهلك


هنا لا يوجد طرفي الاتصال بين منتج السلعة وبين مستهلك السلعة وهى تتلاءم مع صغار المنتجين بصفه عامه وكبارهم في ظروف معينه.




2. الاتصال من خلال استخدام وسيط واحد
@__________________________________________@
منتج (وكيل بالعمولة أو متجر تجزئه كبير) مستهلك






3. الاتصال من خلال استخدام وسيطين
@____________@________________@____________@
منتج تاجر جملة تاجر تجزئة مستهلك


وهى الأكثر شيوعا




4. الاتصال من خلال أكثر من وسيطين
@____________@____________@______________@________  ____@
منتج تاجر جملة تاجر نصف جملة تاجر تجزئة مستهلك


تعتبر هذه الطريقة من الطرق الأفضل للمنتجات التي تنتج بكميات كبيرة




في مجال التسويق يفضل استخدام الطرق القصيرة مثل الأولي والثانية وذلك للمميزات العديدة ومنها:
1. توفير تكلفة العمولات التي تحمل على تكلفة التسويق للوحدة المباعة.
2. سرعة وصول المنتج إلى المشترى.
3. تفادى المشاكل المترتبة على طول قناة التسوق.

*[عدل] نطاق تطبيق أحكام القانون التجاري*

لماكان القانون التجاري هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم البيئة التجارية من تجار وأعمال تجارية ، فانه بهذا المعنى يضم القواعد التي تتلاءم وطبيعة وظروف النشاط التجاري ويستقل بها عن قانون المعاملات المدنية الذي يعتبر الشريعة العامة للقانون الخاص ولهذا من الضروري تحديد نطاق تطبيق قواعد القانون التجاري حتى تتضح الحدود الفاصلة بين قواعده وقواعد القانون المدني ( المعاملات المدنية). فمنذ استقلال القانون التجاري بأحكام خاصة مستقلة عن القانون المدني ، ظهر تنازع في تحديد نطاق تطبيق احكام القانون التجاري تمثل في وجهتين :
الوجهة الأولى : تأخذ الأشخاص الذين يمارسون النشاط التجاري معيارا أساسيا لتحديد نطاق تطبيق قواعد القانون التجاري وهو ما يسمى الاتجاه الشخصي او النظرية الشخصية للقانون التجاري ،
الوجهة الثانية: هي الوجهة المناقضة التي تأخذ من الأعمال التجارية معيارا لتحديد نطاق تطبيق أحكام القانون التجاري وتسمى الاتجاه الموضوعي او النظرية الموضوعية للقانون التجاري .
*[عدل] الاتجاه الشخصي*

مفاد هذا الاتجاه: ان القانون التجاري يطبق على طائفة التجار وهم الاشخاص الذين يمارسون النشاط التجاري وهذا التطبيق يتعلق فقط حين يمارس شخص طبيعي او معنوي يحمل صفة التاجر او صفة المؤسسة التجارية للنشاط المهني التجاري، بما يترتب على ذلك من ان القانون التجاري لايطبق على غير التجار سواء فرد او كيان معنوي كشركة تجارية. بمعنى ان الانسان العادي لا يطبق عليه القانون التجاري اذا باشر أحد المعاملات التجارية المتعارف عليها ، على العكس فكل المعاملات التي يقوم بها التاجر تخضع للقانون التجاري حتى لوكانت في اأصل من الأعمال المدنية.
ويكون الشخص تاجرا وفقا لهذا الاتجاه مكتسبا لصفة التاجر متى زاول على سبيل الاحتراف العمليات المتعلقة بتداول الاموال والصناعة والبنوك والنقل او من يقيد نفسه في سجل التجار " السجل التجاري" او من خلال المشروع الذي اتخذه لمزاولة حرفته ووسائل مباشرة هذا العمل . .
بحيث يتحدد نطاق او مجال تطبيق أحكام القانون التجاري بهؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يكتسبون صفة التاجر والمشروعات والاعمال القانونية التي يباشرونها ،بحيث يمكن تعريف العمل التجاري يأنه - ومن خلال هذه النظرية- العمل الذي يباشره أحد التجار

*[عدل] الاتجاه الموضوعي*

يعتمد هذا الاتجاه في تحديد نطاق تطبيق احكام القانون التجاري على العمل التجاري كمعيار لتحديد نطاق تطبيق احكام القانون التجاري وتحديد موضوعاته وهذا الاتجاه يغض النظر عن صفة الشخص الذي يمارس العمل ولهذا فالقانون التجاري عند هذا الاتجاه هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم الاعمال التجارية سواء قام بها تاجر أو غير تاجر حتى لو قام بها الشخص مرة واحدة عرضا، ولهذا يتطلب الامر تدخلا من المشرع ( واضع القانون) لتحديد الاعمال التجارية التي ينطبق عليها القانون التجاري ، فالتاجر وفقا لللاتجاه الموضوعي هو " كل من يمارس الاعمال التجارية التي حددها المشرّع على سبيل الاحتراف".

*[عدل] الموضوعات الرئيسية للقانون التجاري*

المباحث الرئيسية للقانون التجاري ويندرج تحتها احكام القانون التجاري هي:
الاعمال التجارية. وهي اعمال تجارية بطبيعتها ، واعمال تجارية بالتبعية ، واعمال تجارية مختلطة.التاجر. ويحدد القانون التجاري شروط اكتساب صفة التاجر. وايضا الالتزامات المهنية للتاجر.الاموال التجارية. وتتمثل في حقوق الملكية الصناعية والتجارية. حيث يحوط القانون التجاري عنايته بنوعين من الملكية فقط هما:1- حقوق الملكية الصناعية : وهي الحقوق التي ترد على المبتكرات الجديدة وعلى العلامات المميزة.
2- حقوق الملكية التجارية وتنحصر في ملكية المحل التجاري وهو المكان الذي يباشر فيه التاجر نشاطه التجاري بما يحتويه من أدوات ومهمات والتي يستخدمها التاجر في الاستغلال التجاري والسلع التي يتعامل عليها التاجر مع عملائه، علاوة على العناصر المعنوية المميزة للمشروعات التجارية كالاسم التجاري والعنوان التجاري وعنصر الات=صال بالعملاء والسمعة التجارية باعتبارات انها من ادوات الائتمان . على اساس ان المحل التجاري هو مجموعة من العناصر المادية والمعنوية تشكل وحدة قائمة بذاتها لها كيان مستقل عن العناصر الداخلة في تكوينها .ورغم ذلك فان له ذمة مالية مستقلة لها حقوقها وعليها التزاماتها . وان كان المحل التجاري يعتبر عنصرا من عناصر المالية للتاجر . ولهذا فان القانون التجاري ينظم عناصر المحل التجاري ويوضح خصائص المحال التجارية وطبيعتها ويبين التصرفات الواردة على المحل التجاري ويخصها بقواعد قانونية ويضع الحماية القانونية للمحل التجاري .
المصدر هنا

----------

